# How do you know you're not crazy?



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

How do you know you're just "different" or an eccentric, and not plain crazy?

I _think _I'm fairly logical and I _think _the questions I've asked about people and society in general are legitimate, but I've been around enough people to realize that my line of thinking is considered "unusual" and that some of the questions I've asked should never have been asked because they're so "common sense."

I've also received the strange look and the nervous laughter from people who I thought were well-educated and open-minded, and when something like that happens I just _have _to wonder: Maybe it's _me_? Did I cross the line between rationality and insanity and _not _know it? Have I worried about these things so much I've gone schizophrenic--or at least very close to it?

Some say that if you _think _you're crazy then you probably aren't, and some say that normalcy is a myth and everyone in fact is a little crazy in their own way. I wonder if there's any truth to either of that, or if they're just sayings that have been irresponsibly repeated time after time.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Eh, I'm lucid. I know what's going on around me. I may be a little strange, but I'm not crazy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think a person is considered crazy when his behaviour/views (no clue about the units hehe) are a certain number of standard deviations (again, no idea about the number) from the mean/normal person.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I think everyone is a little crazy, but I think the only time it is bad to be crazy is when you cause harm to others.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Me imaginary leprechaun friend, Seamus, told me I aint crazy!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Me imaginary leprechaun friend, Seamus, told me I aint crazy!


 Seamus is imaginary?!!

(sorry, I couldn't resist.  )


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Seamus is imaginary?!!
> 
> (sorry, I couldn't resist.  )


 haha, aye, well nobody else can hear him talkin so its not lookin good! :afr


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> haha, aye, well nobody else can hear him talkin so its not lookin good! :afr


And this is how we find out?! I'm sorry to say it, but I feel a little let down. :rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Eh, I'm lucid. I know what's going on around me. I may be a little strange, but I'm not crazy.


This. And the fact that you're worried about being crazy. I mean, crazy people don't don't worry about that! :troll


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

Even though i feel that i did not have schizophrenia because i don't hear voice or seeing imaginary images but the doctor make me take medicine for schizophrenia.Maybe they see something in me that is abnormal.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I've decided I'm not crazy because I don't do things a crazy person would :lol
We're just apprehensive which makes us appear to be losing it sometimes.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm an artist, we're expected to be bat**** insane.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not crazy because I don't believe in make-believe stuff and I'm realistic. I don't do crazy stuff either. I blend in with everyone.


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not crazy because I fit all the criteria for at least five different diagnosis. 
That tells me that the the ones that come up with all the flashy disorders are the ones truly deranged.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

This question goes through my head every single day !
i really wouldn't no. insanity is not statistics. certain things would make society think youre crazy but youll never really know. id like to say im really eccentric but no one appreciates a nobody with eccentricity only people with power, like lady gaga. haha the woman is definitely a little out of her head but people like that. ive also heard that crazy people KNOW there crazy but then i heard that crazy people have no clue that there crazy but they think that everyone else around them is crazy. like if you came up with your own reasons that the people you interact everyday with are crazy, then you yourself are probably. idk if i was going to be crazy id want to be a MADHATTER not just a crazy person who cant communicate with people but a fast talking mad person with an amazing imagination.


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't communicate with people. Can you? Am I in the right phora?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have bats in the belfry but I'm not crazy. Really crazy people don't know their crazy they think everyone else is.


----------

